
Yelp to let businesses comment publicly on reviews - brianmckenzie
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/04/09/financial/f141017D04.DTL&tsp=1
======
lawrence
They needed to throw businesses a bone.

TripAdvisor has had this feature for a while, as has RateItAll.

